# Mubaraks Trial Again!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The prosecution in the trial of Hosni Mubarak says Egypt's ousted president, along with his security chief and six top police officers, were the "actual instigators" of the killing of more than 800 protesters during last year's uprising that brought down his regime.

Mubarak and his seven co-defendants are facing charges of complicity in the killings and could face the death penalty if convicted.

Chief prosecutor Mustafa Suleiman said the defendants clearly authorised the use of live ammunition and a shoot-to-kill policy against peaceful protesters.

He complained that the prosecution had to launch its own investigation after security authorities ignored the prosecution's requests for help. Prosecutors interviewed hundreds of witnesses, doctors and police officers to build its case.

Suleiman said the decision to use live ammunition was taken on 27 January last year, just before the most violent day of the 18-day uprising that forced Mubarak to step down on 11 February.

Dubbed the "Friday of Rage," 28 January saw the deployment of army troops in the capital city, Cairo, and across much of the nation, as well as the unexplained disappearance of security forces. The objective, Suleiman said, was to kill enough protesters to force the rest to disperse.

Another prosecutor, Mustafa Khater, told the court in Cairo that special police forces armed with automatic rifles targeted the heads, chests and eyes of protesters.

The prosecution showed video of the violence taken by TV stations. The footage showed police officers loading their weapons with live ammunition and police and fire engine trucks chasing protesters and running them over. One video showed a police officer perched on top of a police car and killing a protester with a gunshot to the head.

"The defendants before you in the cage are the actual instigators and are the ones who gave police officers the order to shoot," said Suleiman. "The protesters were peaceful, and it was the police that started firing on them."

Suleiman said the former interior minister, Habib El Adly, and the country's intelligence agency ignored or provided little data in response to the prosecution's requests for information on the circumstances surrounding the killings.

He said widespread disarray in the state at the time of the inquiry – in mid-February 2010 – or the wish to protect their own may have been behind the lack of co-operation.

Khater told the court that interior ministry officials used thugs and hardened criminals to provoke the protesters into violence by pelting them with rocks, prompting them to act in self defense.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

He complained that the prosecution had to launch its own investigation after security authorities ignored the prosecution's requests for help. Prosecutors interviewed hundreds of witnesses, doctors and police officers to build its case.


Another line that shows that the old regime is still alive and kicking,


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

What's everyone's guess as to what the final verdict will be, keeping in mind they are asking for the death penalty.

I believe he will be found innocent. (I hope I am wrong)

Another question, how long do you think this trial will drag out? My husband thinks for another 2 years or until he dies???!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> What's everyone's guess as to what the final verdict will be, keeping in mind they are asking for the death penalty.
> 
> I believe he will be found innocent. (I hope I am wrong)
> 
> Another question, how long do you think this trial will drag out? My husband thinks for another 2 years or until he dies???!!




I personally believe he will be found guilty but pardoned and then whisked straight out of the country to Saudi Arabia..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

People who were arrested during the revolutions and at further demonstrations were tried and found guilty within days.. yet almost one year on.......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We think we have it bad sitting in traffic for hours at a time.. poor Mubarak





Former president Mubarak late to court again

Mubarak trial to recommence on Thursday

Mubarak arrives to court late because of bad weather conditions

Mubarak trial resumes as prosecution states charges against ousted dictator
Ousted president Hosni Mubarak arrived late at the Police Academy to attend the 16th session of his ongoing trial. Citing weather conditions, Egypt’s former head of state was delayed for the second day in a row.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Mubarak trial prosecutors make calls for death penalty*

Public prosecutors finished making their case against ousted Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak on Thursday after presenting evidence implicating Mubarak in the murder of unarmed protesters during last year’s 18-day uprising. Prosecutors are now calling for the death penalty to be applied to the deposed head of state, former interior minister Habib El-Adly and six of the latter’s assistants. On Thursday, lawyer for the prosecution Mostafa Soliman told the court that it was “unbelievable” that Mubarak had not been aware of the anti-regime protests taking place across the country – or the violent police response with which they were met. Soliman also asserted that El-Adly could not have instructed police to fire on protesters except by direct order of the then president.
According to Soliman, Mubarak had revealed his culpability when he admitted to having stepped down as president in February because the army had “failed to perform the role assigned to it.” Soliman asked the court what exactly that role was, especially in light of the fact that violence against protesters had ceased as soon as the army was deployed in the streets.
Soliman went on to point to statements by former interior ministers Mahmoud Wagdy and Mansour El-Eissawy – both appointed after the revolution – in which they asserted that the interior ministry does not have the authority to use live ammunition against protesters without direct permission from the president.
Soliman also told the court that El-Adly had said he had kept the president informed – in detail – about what was taking place across the country, adding that Mubarak had held two ministerial meetings that had ended with orders not to use violence against demonstrators.
The prosecution concluded by stating that the president of the republic was responsible for protecting the Egyptian people, yet Mubarak had failed to stop police violence against unarmed Egyptian protesters.
When trial proceedings resume next Monday, lawyers will discuss the corruption charges arrayed against Mubarak, his two sons – Gamal and Alaa – and runaway business tycoon and Mubarak associate Hussein Salem. The three Mubaraks stand accused of taking bribes from Salem in return for granting the businessman large swathes of state land in Egypt’s Sinai Peninsula.
Mubarak trial prosecutors make calls for death penalty - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Public prosecutors finished making their case against ousted Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak on Thursday after presenting evidence implicating Mubarak in the murder of unarmed protesters during last year’s 18-day uprising. Prosecutors are now calling for the death penalty to be applied to the deposed head of state, former interior minister Habib El-Adly and six of the latter’s assistants. On Thursday, lawyer for the prosecution Mostafa Soliman told the court that it was “unbelievable” that Mubarak had not been aware of the anti-regime protests taking place across the country – or the violent police response with which they were met. Soliman also asserted that El-Adly could not have instructed police to fire on protesters except by direct order of the then president.
> According to Soliman, Mubarak had revealed his culpability when he admitted to having stepped down as president in February because the army had “failed to perform the role assigned to it.” Soliman asked the court what exactly that role was, especially in light of the fact that violence against protesters had ceased as soon as the army was deployed in the streets.
> Soliman went on to point to statements by former interior ministers Mahmoud Wagdy and Mansour El-Eissawy – both appointed after the revolution – in which they asserted that the interior ministry does not have the authority to use live ammunition against protesters without direct permission from the president.
> Soliman also told the court that El-Adly had said he had kept the president informed – in detail – about what was taking place across the country, adding that Mubarak had held two ministerial meetings that had ended with orders not to use violence against demonstrators.
> ...




Of course he knew exactly what was going on and if he didn't then why didn't he?

I recall Mubarak years ago when there was a threat to the country Mubarak saying that we could send the people of Imbaba as they were worthless.

Cant recall the details but perhaps someone else will remember it


----------

